# "Sprawl & Brawl" or "Ground & Pound"?



## Andrew Green (Dec 31, 2005)

For those of you that like to punch people in the head, where do you prefer to do it?  On your feet or raining down on the ground?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2005)

Well, Andrew, I kinda like to do both, but I picked sprawl and brawl because I'd rather stand up and stay mobil just in case my opponent has friends.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too!  Me too!  I'm not bad on the ground, but I'd prefer to go there as a last resort.

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Dec 31, 2005)

Although I'd rather stay on my feet if I can manage it, I'm better at the ground game so I went that way with my vote.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 31, 2005)

I vote ground & pound. although I'd much rather slam them, mount cleanly, and get a perfect armbar. or at the very least, take em down, and leglock them. but sometimes its good to punch. personally, I love to kick.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm assuming that the 'ground & pound' vote is based on "you're on top pounding on the guy"

What if the situation was reversed?  Where would you rather be if you're the one  getting punched in the head?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 1, 2006)

At first when I saw the poll and your question, I thought you are really asking for both.  In my mind, "sprawl" and "ground" are associated with groundfighting and "brawl" and "pound" associated with stand-up fighting.  Essentially, having both set up with opposites make little difference between the two in the poll.  After thinking about it, I believe I understand your perspective of why you presented your poll that way.

Being a Kenpoist, I do prefer staying on my feet.  As a new student in JuJitsu, I am starting to really enjoy working out on the ground.  For now, I vote with stand-up fighting.

- Ceicei


----------



## green meanie (Jan 1, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that the 'ground & pound' vote is based on "you're on top pounding on the guy"
> 
> What if the situation was reversed? Where would you rather be if you're the one getting punched in the head?


 
I think we all would like to stay on our feet whenever we can manage it and if it does go to the ground, obviously we would reather be the one 'giving' than 'receiving'. But even though the question was asked 'where do you prefer to do it' I voted in accordance to where my skills are the strongest and I tend to do better on the ground than I do on my feet.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 1, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> At first when I saw the poll and your question, I thought you are really asking for both. In my mind, "sprawl" and "ground" are associated with groundfighting and "brawl" and "pound" associated with stand-up fighting. Essentially, having both set up with opposites make little difference between the two in the poll. After thinking about it, I believe I understand your perspective of why you presented your poll that way. - Ceicei


 
'Sprawl and Brawl' and 'Ground and Pound' have become common MMA terms to sum up and describe the strategies used in the cage -with the assumption that everyone is already cross-training and has some skills both on the feet and on the ground.

'Ground and Pound' usually refers to grapplers who have limited striking ability who try to wrestle their opponents down to have more control and make striking easier.

'Sprawl and Brawl' usually refers to strikers who have limited ground ability who work hard at learning takedown defense so they can prevent takedown attempts and force the fight to stay in the stand up position.

Of course these are just generalizations. The goal should be to become as well-rounded as possible and be equally skilled on both the feet and the floor. But I think no matter how hard we train we're always going to find some things or some areas of training that just come easier and feel more natural than others. For some it's the stand up, for others it's the ground.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 1, 2006)

They have become styles of their own in MMA, and some fighters have even "mastered" them, when they can obviously win the fight elsewhere. Chuck Liddell is probably the best when it comes to staying on the feet, and KOing his opponents. Diego sanchez has become so good at mounting and punching, he has won his previous 6 fights or so with it (excluding when he fought Nick Diaz)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

G&P. More power!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 1, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Chuck Liddell is probably the best when it comes to staying on the feet, and KOing his opponents.


 
Indeed. Liddell is best known for his knockout ability but it's his solid wrestling background that allows his to stay on his feet and keep firing away. He's a classic example of what 'Sprawl and Brawl' is all about.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 1, 2006)

There is also new set-ups for grappling coming into play. Frank Mir, being the great grappler he is, throws really long punches and kicks. for he knows if he is taken down, he can operate from his back just as well, or better, than on his feet.
there is also Karo Parisyan. Karo brings an aggressive style of stand-up grappling using his looping punches and Judo throws. I love to watch that guy. he is my fav. welterweight.


----------

